
German Engineering Yields New Warship That Isn’t Fit for Sea - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/german-engineering-yields-new-warship-that-isnt-fit-for-sea-1515753000?mod=trending_now_4
======
foobarbazetc
How’s the F35 going, WSJ?

